# Unusual virus at Christmas.



## Milzy (26 Dec 2017)

For the last 2 days I’ve been exuasted, head aches and my skin feels really tender all over from my head to my stomach area. I remember been unwell many years ago and I had the same weird feeling all over my skin.
Has anybody else had this? It must be some lame virus. Just interested to find out how the skin feels so sensitive if there’s any medical people amongst c.c.
Everyone is smashing out 100 rides and I’m left laying down helpless.


----------



## vickster (26 Dec 2017)

My skin always gets very sensitive if I have a fever. How's your temperature? Does paracetamol help?
It's probably a virus as you say, thus there's nothing much you can do except wait it out


----------



## Milzy (26 Dec 2017)

My t shirt rubs my belly and it feels awful. I’m a tiny bit warmer than normal. Popping to the paracetamol now.


----------



## vickster (26 Dec 2017)

Milzy said:


> My t shirt rubs my belly and it feels awful. I’m a tiny bit warmer than normal. Popping to the paracetamol now.


Do you have any sort of rash or burning feeling? Could be shingles if so and not a lame virus. See Dr tomorrow to get checked. What is your temperature?


----------



## Welsh wheels (26 Dec 2017)

Milzy said:


> For the last 2 days I’ve been exuasted, head aches and my skin feels really tender all over from my head to my stomach area. I remember been unwell many years ago and I had the same weird feeling all over my skin.
> Has anybody else had this? It must be some lame virus. Just interested to find out how the skin feels so sensitive if there’s any medical people amongst c.c.
> Everyone is smashing out 100 rides and I’m left laying down helpless.


I would suggest seeing a doctor if it's an unusual illnesss


----------



## vickster (26 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5092558, member: 9609"]could be serious - have you had any contact with anyone from Sierra Leone / West Africa recently?[/QUOTE]
Or a child (with chicken pox)...which frankly is far worse


----------



## gbb (26 Dec 2017)

vickster said:


> Do you have any sort of rash or burning feeling? Could be shingles if so and not a lame virus. See Dr tomorrow to get checked. What is your temperature?


Seconded.
Yup, shingles is a real nasty one, I've had it twice and seriously sensitive skin is a good Indicator. It's like even a breath of air on your skin is painful...and of couse a general feeling of unwellness.


----------



## Milzy (26 Dec 2017)

vickster said:


> Do you have any sort of rash or burning feeling? Could be shingles if so and not a lame virus. See Dr tomorrow to get checked. What is your temperature?


I googled shingles. My temp is 38.5 so not that bad. No rash. No motivation. Might be better in time for work


----------



## vickster (26 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5092588, member: 9609"]than ebola ?[/QUOTE]
Maybe a child with ebola


----------



## vickster (26 Dec 2017)

Milzy said:


> I googled shingles. My temp is 38.5 so not that bad. No rash. No motivation. Might be better in time for work


Don't rush back to work. It could well be flu. Did you get jabbed?

I don't recall having a temp with shingles, did feel rotten though for a few weeks. I had the burning and a fairly limited rash but I was only in my mid 20s and saw the Dr quickly and for a course of anti viral meds which limited the disease and the post herpetic neuralgia thankfully


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2017)

Shingles rash does not always so at the start by Bil had symptoms for 2 weeks before any rash


----------



## Milzy (26 Dec 2017)

vickster said:


> Don't rush back to work. It could well be flu. Did you get jabbed?
> 
> I don't recall having a temp with shingles, did feel rotten though for a few weeks. I had the burning and a fairly limited rash but I was only in my mid 20s and saw the Dr quickly and for a course of anti viral meds which limited the disease and the post herpetic neuralgia thankfully


I refuse to have flu jabs. They can make you ill.


----------



## vickster (26 Dec 2017)

Milzy said:


> I refuse to have flu jabs. They can make you ill.


Seriously you believe that 

Hope you GWS  and even more so don't pass whatever you have to anyone else


----------



## Milzy (26 Dec 2017)

vickster said:


> Seriously you believe that
> 
> Hope you GWS  and even more so don't pass whatever you have to anyone else


I’m in quarintine.


----------



## vickster (26 Dec 2017)

Milzy said:


> I’m in quarintine.


At the South Pole? Or a hospital? Otherwise anything else is likely insufficient if it's flu or similar


----------



## Milzy (26 Dec 2017)

vickster said:


> At the South Pole? Or a hospital? Otherwise anything else is likely insufficient if it's flu or similar


In the house. I don’t like going near people anyway. A few days I should be back in the saddle.


----------



## vickster (26 Dec 2017)

Milzy said:


> In the house. I don’t like going near people anyway. A few days I should be back in the saddle.


Not if you've got flu or shingles...


----------



## postman (26 Dec 2017)

Don't worry.This time of year it could be Shingle bells.Take two mince pies and a large brandy every four hours for a week.By then you won't give a hoot what it is.


----------



## Milzy (26 Dec 2017)

It’s sleep I need.


----------



## vickster (26 Dec 2017)

Milzy said:


> It’s sleep I need.



Good night then


----------



## gbb (28 Dec 2017)

Milzy said:


> I refuse to have flu jabs. They can make you ill.


Actually it pains me to say it can. But that shouldn't allow you to disregard one if it were the best thing in the long run.
I had one a few years ago and felt like I had 24 hour flu the next day, couldnt even get out of bed. I incorrectly convinced myself the jab had given me the flu which of course it didnt, i either took a reaction to it (it does happen, i was told it could by the pharmacist)...or I just happened to get a virus at the same time.

That said I had another jab this year (only my second ever). Having had a load of lung problems and hearing about the Australian flu...i thought I'd even put up with a day feeling bad for the protection. Guess what...no side effects whatsoever this time


----------



## Milzy (29 Dec 2017)

gbb said:


> Actually it pains me to say it can. But that shouldn't allow you to disregard one if it were the best thing in the long run.
> I had one a few years ago and felt like I had 24 hour flu the next day, couldnt even get out of bed. I incorrectly convinced myself the jab had given me the flu which of course it didnt, i either took a reaction to it (it does happen, i was told it could by the pharmacist)...or I just happened to get a virus at the same time.
> 
> That said I had another jab this year (only my second ever). Having had a load of lung problems and hearing about the Australian flu...i thought I'd even put up with a day feeling bad for the protection. Guess what...no side effects whatsoever this time


There’s even a pneumonia jab you can have. No thanks.


----------



## vickster (29 Dec 2017)

Milzy said:


> There’s even a pneumonia jab you can have. No thanks.


Did you miss the word 'incorrectly' in @gbb post?

Feeling better now? Back in the saddle now a few days have passed?


----------



## Milzy (29 Dec 2017)

vickster said:


> Did you miss the word 'incorrectly' in @gbb post?
> 
> Feeling better now? Back in the saddle now a few days have passed?


I still have the strange skin but no rash. Tired but managed a 6 mile run.


----------



## jay clock (29 Dec 2017)

I have had shingles twice and it is NASTY. See a doctor. I only had one or two tiny spots (like a mozzie bite).

Take care


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Dec 2017)

Milzy said:


> I refuse to have flu jabs. They can make you ill.


They won’t give you flu, but some people can have a mild adverse reaction. You’re much better having one than not.


----------



## vickster (29 Dec 2017)

Milzy said:


> I still have the strange skin but no rash. Tired but managed a 6 mile run.


You’ll be dead by the new year. Affairs in order?


----------



## Duffy (7 Jan 2018)

When’s his funeral?
Since he never liked being near people there’ll be plenty space at the graveside!


----------



## Drago (7 Jan 2018)

I have an annual flu jab. Not because I'm a woos (although I am), but because I try to avoid infecting Mrs D, for who it would be all the worse.

The jab isn't a live culture, so can't make you Ill. However, it forces your immune system to behave as if it were fighting an infection and thus learn how to fight it for real next time, so its not unusual to get slight sniffles or a mildly runny nose, but it won't make you icky. Indeed, the sore injection site is the worst bit.


----------



## Duffy (7 Jan 2018)

I’ve had it every year since being diagnosed with AF, never had any problems (or the flu) since
Be daft not to have it from my point of view


----------



## Maenchi (7 Jan 2018)

My partner had the flu jab earlier in the winter and it has not stopped her getting the most awful infection over Christmas she took to her bed a week ago and has not got up yet, can't stop coughing and the amount of catarrh is unbelievable she spoke with the doctor who gave her the standard advice of drink plenty of fluids, she has not much of an appetite but i'm insisting she has something each day, if the flu jab you have is not exactly for the particular strain around it will not work, so I've been told, tomorrow (Monday) i'll phone the doctor and ask for a visit surly there is some other antibiotic that will help with her cough,.


----------



## Duffy (7 Jan 2018)

The reported effectiveness this year is circa 40% I believe. 
The culture is predictive and they don’t always get it right. 
They are very reluctant to hand out ABX for viral illness (as they do nothing) unless it’s very obviously triggered something else


----------



## vickster (7 Jan 2018)

Maenchi said:


> My partner had the flu jab earlier in the winter and it has not stopped her getting the most awful infection over Christmas she took to her bed a week ago and has not got up yet, can't stop coughing and the amount of catarrh is unbelievable she spoke with the doctor who gave her the standard advice of drink plenty of fluids, she has not much of an appetite but i'm insisting she has something each day, if the flu jab you have is not exactly for the particular strain around it will not work, so I've been told, tomorrow (Monday) i'll phone the doctor and ask for a visit surly there is some other antibiotic that will help with her cough,.


She may not have had the influenza virus, let alone one of the ones covered by the current vaccine. 

If the cough is viral and not bacterial, antibiotics won't do anything. It does sound like another consultation with a doctor might be in order regardless.

Hope she feels better soon


----------

